# Any Evanescence Fans Here?



## InfinityZ (Nov 28, 2017)

I only found just one friend that is an Evanescence fan, and i'm so digging with their new album a lot. Are there any furries out there that know this band and listen to them as well?

_You can post your favorite Evanescence's songs down below as well. :3_


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 28, 2017)

Most of my favorites come from _Fallen_. Particularly "Going Under" and of course, "Bring me to Life". The style was unique and immediately riveting. There was nothing else like it.

I had been less impressed with the subsequent material, but look forward to seeing what _Synthesis_ brings!


----------



## InfinityZ (Nov 29, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Most of my favorites come from _Fallen_. Particularly "Going Under" and of course, "Bring me to Life". The style was unique and immediately riveting. There was nothing else like it.
> 
> I had been less impressed with the subsequent material, but look forward to seeing what _Synthesis_ brings!



I have listened to _Synthesis_ already and I'd recommend you to listen to the songs in it, such as Never Go Back, Hi-Lo, Imaginary and Imperfection. :3


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 29, 2017)

Oh, _hell_ yeah! That's what I've been waiting for. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## InfinityZ (Nov 29, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Oh, _hell_ yeah! That's what I've been waiting for. Thanks for sharing!



This also is one of their new songs on _Synthesis_ too.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 29, 2017)

There's a 40-something guy in a business suit jamming to this in his office, right now


----------



## InfinityZ (Nov 29, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> There's a 40-something guy in a business suit jamming to this in his office, right now



Oh man XD


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 30, 2018)

I love Evenesence some much I try to listen to them as much as I can.


----------

